# DWA-140 (FreeBSD 11-CURRENT) not work DHCP client



## MrStalker (May 27, 2014)

After reading the "hardware notes" for the 11-CURRENT branch, I was pleasantly surprised: Wi-Fi adapter D-Link DWA-140 H/W ver. B3 now supported! For a test, I installed the snapshot FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-amd64-20140508-r265628-disc1.iso in Virtualbox. Adapter works!

I tried to set[]up wpa_supplicant, as I've done in GNU/Linux in the past.

My steps:

```
root@VBox-FreeBSD11:/home/mrstalker # ifconfig run0
run0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether ac:f1:df:05:01:84
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier

root@VBox-FreeBSD11:/home/mrstalker # ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev run0

root@VBox-FreeBSD11:/home/mrstalker # ifconfig wlan0 scan
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE   S:N     INT CAPS
DIR-300         2c:ab:25:58:79:ee    1   54M -36:-69  100 EP   HTCAP WPA RSN WME
TP-LINK_8555B0  c0:4a:00:85:55:b0    6   54M -38:-73  100 ES   HTCAP WME ATH WPS
leto            00:0e:8f:05:f0:6e   11   54M -34:-67  100 EP   HTCAP WPA RSN WME WPS
Keenetic-1395   ee:43:f6:d0:cc:c0   11   54M -38:-73  100 EP   WPS HTCAP RSN WME
ENet            34:08:04:d3:a2:00    2   54M -15:-27  100 EPS  HTCAP WPA RSN WME
WiFi-DOM.RU...  4c:60:de:dc:41:5a    2   54M -38:-75  100 EPS  WPA WME ATH
WiFi-DOM.RU...  20:4e:7f:41:84:c2    3   54M -39:-75  100 EPS  RSN WME HTCAP ATH
Keenetic-home   ec:43:f6:01:75:a0    4   54M -34:-65  100 EP   WPS HTCAP RSN WME
dlink           84:c9:b2:57:2f:8d    8   54M -37:-73  100 EPS  RSN WPA WME HTCAP ATH WPS

root@VBox-FreeBSD11:/home/mrstalker # wpa_passphrase ENet *PASSWORD* > /usr/local/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

root@VBox-FreeBSD11:/home/mrstalker # wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c /usr/local/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

root@VBox-FreeBSD11:/home/mrstalker # ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8803<UP,BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether ac:f1:df:05:01:84
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid ENet channel 10 (2457 MHz 11g)
        country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF
        txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS wme roaming MANUAL
```
After that, I used DHCP client, and I got

```
root@VBox-FreeBSD11:/home/mrstalker # dhclient wlan0
wlan0: no link ....... got link
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
wlan0 link state up -> down
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 18
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
wlan0 link state down -> up
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
wlan0 link state up -> down
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
^C
```

In dmesg I see many:

```
...
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
```

What's wrong?


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2014)

Issues with -CURRENT should be reported on the mailinglists.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## MrStalker (May 28, 2014)

Thanks!
I found old D-Link DWA-110. All works in FreeBSD 10-RELEASE and 11-CURRENT. Problem wasn't in manual.
UPDATE: In FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-amd64-20140525-r266655-disc1.iso all works.
Sorry for the useless topic.


----------

